# What Is Meant By; The Blood shed Before the Foundation Of The World" ?



## Lowjack (Dec 23, 2009)

Revelation 13:8 All inhabitants of the earth will worship the beast -- all whose names have not been written in the book of life belonging to the Lamb that was slain from the creation of the world. (NIV)

Yeshua the Christ is the Lamb of God who died for the sins of the world (John 1:29). Yeshua mission became clear to mankind only after He had been crucified on the cross. Yet the scriptures reveals in Revelations 13:8 that "the Lamb was slain from the creation of the world" 

Peter repeats this truth in even more detail when he wrote about the precious blood of Christ. 



1 Peter 1:18-20 For you know that it was not with perishable things such as silver or gold that you were redeemed from the empty way of life handed down to you from your forefathers, 19 but with the precious blood of Christ, a lamb without blemish or defect. 20 He was chosen before the creation of the world, but was revealed in these last times for your sake. (NIV)

The reality is this. The blood of Yeshua was shed for us before the creation of the world, but was only revealed to us when Yeshua was crucified on the cross, died and rose again. Not even satan knew about the shed blood until then. This truth, once understood, should have great implications for our faith and victorious living over satan, sin and sickness.

Firstly Peter makes it clear (in verses 18 and 19 above) that we are "redeemed from the empty way of life by the blood of Christ" and that this was accomplished "before the creation of the world" In other words, the fall of mankind did not destroy God's purpose in creating mankind. God is omniscient (all knowing) and nothing takes Him unaware nor is He unprepared for any event. God does not go running after Satan trying to sort out the mess he (satan) creates. Rather, the blood of Yeshua has already taken care of it. 

There is nothing satan, sin or sickness can bring that the blood has not already made provision for. Our redemption is in the blood. The blood is God's answer to everything that satan throws at us. You can be sure that God has made certain that the blood of Yeshua has enough authority and power to meet all mankind's needs. And you know what? Not even satan understood the redemptive power in the blood until after the death and resurrection of Yeshua. 



1 Corinthians 2:7-10 No, we speak of God's secret wisdom, a wisdom that has been hidden and that God destined for our glory before time began. 8 None of the rulers of this age understood it, for if they had, they would not have crucified the Lord of glory. 9 However, as it is written: "No eye has seen, no ear has heard, no mind has conceived what God has prepared for those who love him" -- 10 but God has revealed it to us by his Spirit. The Spirit searches all things, even the deep things of God.

The next time you go to the presence of God with a need, don't encourage unbelief by trying to work out in your mind how God will provide the answer. Take comfort in the fact that the blood of Yeshua is the answer. The blood is our omnipotent God's provision for all our needs. If Yeshua's blood had not been shed from the creation of the world, then we might have had a good reason to worry. God would have overlooked a vital fact. But glory is to God. In His all-knowing wisdom He has slain the lamb before the "creation of the world". The blood has provided for our redemption, every need and provision.


----------



## earl (Dec 23, 2009)

Post 15 from The book of Revelation thread...

''If Most people can't understand John 3;16 and Ephesians 2;8-9-10, how are they going to understand "Revelation" ? ''

It appears that a mere mortal man has no hope to understand the book given to the Christian s that was written by , to , and for the Jewish nation.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 23, 2009)

Lowjack - is this a trick question?


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 23, 2009)

Lj,
Your NIV version and your use of it are not a true translation.

The NASB is much clearer to the original text.

"All who dwell on the earth will worship him, everyone whose name has not been written from the foundation of the world in the book of life of the Lamb who has been slain."

Christ was not slain prior to the establishment of the world.
He was slain in Jerusalem.
Just as the prophets foretold.


----------



## Lowjack (Dec 23, 2009)

Ronnie T said:


> Lj,
> Your NIV version and your use of it are not a true translation.
> 
> The NASB is much clearer to the original text.
> ...


If Our Names were written in the book of life before the foundation of the World , so was Yeshua's, therefore he was already pre ordained to be slayed in the flesh.

To God that was good as done !
That's what it means, so were pre ordained to be saved even then.


----------



## Israel (Dec 23, 2009)

Rev 13:8

   And will worship him all who dwell upon the earth not not has been written to the name him in the book of life of the lamb the who was killed from foundation of world.

I took this from the Interlinear here: 

http://interlinearbible.org/revelation/13.htm


I make no pretense at being a scholar, of either Greek or anything much else.

I do believe, however, that Jesus, who came to reveal in word and deed that which God is in nature from the beginning, showed by his sacrifice the eternal character of the Father.

The act of complete self sacrifice on behalf of his creation was not limited to Golgotha...but revealed there.
That Jesus "took up his cross" everyday, I do not doubt. Which is why his instruction to his disciples in this regard was/is precisely what it was/is.
It is the unchanging nature of God which we are to demonstrate, now by our obedience to that commandment.

And we know that none of his commandments are grievous, but that all lead to eternal life.

There is much to consider in this also:
Take eat..this is my body.

May the spirit speak to us of the things of God.


----------



## sbanther (Dec 23, 2009)

He who is from everlasting to everlasting need not be confined to the mere rudiments of time. He who inhabits eternity is not on our watch or calender. "Has it ever occurred to you that nothing has ever occurred to God?" God did everything in advance of mans' sin and then revealed it to man as needed. He knew Adam and Eve would sin so He made a way for them to be reconcilled back to Himself prior to the act...through His shed blood which was the "precious blood of a lamb without spot and without blemish". He IS God!
Stan (678)314-5723


----------



## Hoyt Mathews (Dec 26, 2009)

Low Jack,

For once I think you are spot on, but this doctrine of atonement before the foundation is incompatible with your view of Israel.  If their were a redeemed (elect)before time began, and it consisted of Gentiles and Israelites, than the only thing left for anyone including Jews and the other lost tribes, is Christ. 

How can a future for the nation-state of Israel exist and it not be a moot point in redemptive history? God has already revealed His redemptive plan in Christ. Does God just want to kill 2/3 of Israelites for kicks?

The purge of Israel in their time of trouble is described by Zechariah in these words: 

"And it shall come to pass, that in all the land, saith Jehovah, two parts therein shall be cut off and die; but the third shall be left therein. And I will bring the third part into the fire, and will refine them as silver is refined, and will try them as gold is tried" (Zechariah 13:8, 9). 

According to Zechariah's prophecy, two thirds of the children of Israel in the land will perish, but the one third that are left will be refined and be awaiting the deliverance of God at the second coming of Christ which is described in the next chapter of Zechariah.

source


----------



## Israel (Dec 26, 2009)

When a man sets out to create something, there is always a distance between himself and his creation.
That's why men can "go back to the drawing board".
For God, it was/is not so.
"Let us make man in our image..." is not "let's make something that kinda resembles me..." For as Jesus is the representation of that man, the fullness of that intent, we see that God never had any desire for the man to be "separate" from himself.
See where Jesus says he comes from, where he abides.
It was our delusion after following the liar that everything came to appear "separate"...I am me, you are you, I end here, you begin here...

The great divorce of "the woman you gave me".
Before that she was seen as bone of bones, flesh of flesh...now she becomes...other.

We divorced God and therefore had nothing left but to divorce one another...and find ourselves in the terror of being alone...something of which God ("let us") never knows, nor wanted for us to endure. 
So he didn't leave us there.
(You want to know about the terror of being alone...just look at how man furiously and vainly chases after erasing every bit of it from his existence...why do you think cell phones are plastered to ears, and other devices that allow us to...well, just look at this...).
Don't forget this scripture in this context "I will draw near for judgment"  as the Lord's revelation draws nearer every soul is painfully aware of the terror of being "cut off" so we see at the end of this age a move to unite as never before, come together as one...simply to try and forestall the great and terrible and inevitable revelation of the face of God.
As an aside, ya ever hear those funny stories about being in the courtroom? God on the bench...looking at you...Jesus jumps up and says "I am this man's counsel and mediator"...then God says something like "case dismissed" That's funny, ain't it?
Now, didja hear the truth about where the faithful will appear? It's not gonna be in front of that chair...it's not gonna be in front of a face that looks at you with judgment written all over it...that is, unless you are not faithful.

John 17:21 That they all may be one; as thou, Father, art in me, and I in thee, that they also may be one in us: that the world may believe that thou hast sent me.


You think all of a sudden you're gonna "pop out" of God? And stand before him? You think he brought you in so he could just pop you out later?

Are we...here:
as thou, Father, art in me, and I in thee, that they also may be one in us:

or here:
"depart from me, I never knew you"

If you don't believe what Jesus said in John 17:21...Adam, where are you?

Jesus didn't come to say "nice" things...Ooohhh, someday if we try hard...we'll all be together...Kumbaya my Lord....Kumbaya...(with apologies for using a wonderful song to make a rather juvenile point)

He came to show us how things "really are". He is in the Father...and we are in him...and the only way to be taken out is up to each of us...to choose to not believe that when we divorced God...he didn't divorce us.

Which brings us back to the Lamb slain from the foundation of the world.

Have you ever said, or heard this expression used..."it kills me to be with so and so"?
I mean they are just so...stupid? embarrassing? mean spirited? smelly? self important? religious?...that it kills me to be with them...

The bread and the wine.
 Take eat, all of you...this is my body...

1 Corinthians 10:17 For we being many are one bread, and one body: for we are all partakers of that one bread.

If it is killing you to be among so many that want to keep themselves separate...die a good death, as unto the Lord.

You'll discover who has been doing it from the first day...

God didn't go back to the drawing board...he has just been revealing the plan in mercy for as much as we can bear to conform us to the image of the one who bore it all.

"Let us make man in our image..."


----------



## Hoyt Mathews (Dec 26, 2009)

its late and I am at the end of a long shift at the hospital and I must confess I have no idea what you are talking about....


----------



## Israel (Dec 26, 2009)

Hoyt Mathews said:


> its late and I am at the end of a long shift at the hospital and I must confess I have no idea what you are talking about....


Have a good rest, brother.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 26, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> If Our Names were written in the book of life before the foundation of the World , so was Yeshua's, therefore he was already pre ordained to be slayed in the flesh.
> 
> To God that was good as done !
> That's what it means, so were pre ordained to be saved even then.


 
So you are now siding with the Jehovah's Witnesses?


----------



## Lowjack (Dec 26, 2009)

Hoyt Mathews said:


> Low Jack,
> 
> For once I think you are spot on, but this doctrine of atonement before the foundation is incompatible with your view of Israel.  If their were a redeemed (elect)before time began, and it consisted of Gentiles and Israelites, than the only thing left for anyone including Jews and the other lost tribes, is Christ.
> 
> ...



Already Fulfilled and The Remanent is in the land and they will be the ones to see Yeshua come in the clouds.


----------



## Lowjack (Dec 26, 2009)

Sparky1 said:


> So you are now siding with the Jehovah's Witnesses?



What are you talking about Willis ?


----------



## Hoyt Mathews (Dec 26, 2009)

> Already Fulfilled and The Remanent is in the land and they will be the ones to see Yeshua come in the clouds.



interesting...never heard that before from a dispensationalist. I am glad you agree it has come to pass though...


----------



## Lowjack (Dec 26, 2009)

Hoyt Mathews said:


> interesting...never heard that before from a dispensationalist. I am glad you agree it has come to pass though...


I'm not a dispensationalist, I'm a Hebrew theologian, some Dispensationalist might agree with me and even Jehova Witnesses, that's their right ,LOL


----------



## earl (Dec 27, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> I'm not a dispensationalist, I'm a Hebrew theologian, some Dispensationalist might agree with me and even Jehova Witnesses, that's their right ,LOL




And I thought you claimed to be a Christian. No wonder your posts don't match up with Christianity. Is a Hebrew Theologian group as mysterious as the Freemasons ?
So far it sounds like ya'll have even more secrets.


----------

